# Kobe Bryant spotted at Redlands Family YMCA



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> There was a surprise spectator in the Redlands Family YMCA basketball gym Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Sitting courtside, surrounded by throngs of fans and onlookers, Los Angeles Lakers shooting guard and 5-time NBA Champion Kobe Bryant watched a game between two teams from the 13-17 league.
> 
> ...





> ...later the game ended, Kobe got up, said a couple words to some players that came over, hoisted one of his daughters into his arms and strolled towards the exit, surrounding by a moving mob of people shouting his name and trying to get one more picture.
> 
> And just like that it was over.
> 
> http://www.redlandsdailyfacts.com/sports/ci_15662787


----------

